# Control de Tº en refrigerador mediente Celdas Peltier



## Revo (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola, antes que todo un saludo enorme a esta gran comunidad que me ha ayudado con muchas dudas sobre electrónica en general.

Soy estudiante de Ingeniería en Electrónica y tengo como proyecto fabricar un pequeño refrigerador mediante efecto Peltier.

Dicho refrigerador debe alcanzar una temperatura de 5ºC en su interior y mantenerse en dicha temperatura.

Mi duda es como mantener dicha temperatura en este refrigerador, estaba pensando en colocarle un sensor LM35 en su interior el cual junto con su circuito amplificador me entregue la temperatura exacta dentro del refri y procesarla mediante un PIC.

Ahora lo que no tengo claro es como debo hacer dicho control ?, controlando la corriente que circula por la celda Peltier ?..... mediante un circuito de enfriamiento/calefaccion aparte de la celda Peltier ?

Estaba pensando en controlar la cantidad de corriente que circula por la celda pero no se como hacerlo, cualquier ayuda se agradeceria.

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 22, 2009)

No pensaste en apagar la celula cuando llegue a esa temperatura cuando llegue, y volver a encenderla cuando suba un poco?
Igual que en los refrigeradores normales...


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 8, 2012)

usa un termostato,tipo refrigeracion, asi controlas el frio cortando la alimentacion de la peltier







http://www.frielectric.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Primero has de saber que las celulas peltier tienen un rendimiento bajo y es dificil enfriar mas de 30 grados.
La celula peltier es como una resistencia ,controlando la tension de alimentación controlas la potencia ,el calor bombeado depende de la intensidad,pero si pasa mucha corriente generará mas calor del que bombea ,asi que conviene hacerla funcionar todo el tiempo con la potencia justa,y no como un sistema compresor evaporador que se apaga y enciende.Necesitas una fuente de alimentación regulable en función de la temperatura,por ejemplo comparando la tension de salida con la salida del sensor de temperatura en vez de con un diodo zener.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 8, 2012)

Por lo que sé, las celda Peltier trabajan por diferencia de temperatura y no por una temperatura absoluta. Creo que van de 40 a 60 grados, con lo que si se mantiene la parte caliente de una sola celda (se pueden apilar) a temperatura ambiente (digamos 30 grados) la otra cara llega (si está aislada por supuesto) a -10 grados en el peor de los casos.
Humildemente coincido con Solaris, termostato y a la bolsa.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola
El termostato que te indican es muy lento para los frigistores. Cuando le cortas la corriente, inmediatamente el calor de afuera pasa adentro. Te convendría un controlador proporcional manejado por un termistor. Buscá circuitos así. No los tengo bien dibujados( están en borrador y desparramados) por eso no te los puedo pasar y no tengo tiempo para pasarlos en limpio. Afuera un disipador bien generoso y un cooler. Necesitás para lo que querés por lo menos tres celdas de 4 x 4 cm. Si son de 12, las pones en paralelo, si son de 4 v( como las que uso yo) las ponés en serie. Lo que debes regular es el voltaje porque son como resistencias puras, controlas la corriente. Por eso es mas fácil controlar el voltaje y mas en proporcional. Suerte con el proyecto, pero te adelanto que para esas condiciones no te alcanzará la batería.-


----------



## Mauro555 (Mar 8, 2012)

Perdon que interrumpa, que es una celda peltier? como funciona?


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 8, 2012)

Es una placa de unos 3 a 5 mm de espesor, ponele de 4 cm por lado(hay de cualquier medida). A cada lado puede llevar una chapa de cobre de unos 0,3 mm de espesor para transferencia de calor. dentro de ese conjunto un monton de cubitos de material semiconductor especial que van conectados en serie-paralelos para el voltaje que se especifique. Al aplicarle tensión, una cara calienta y la otra se enfría
Buscalo en Google que vas a encontrar dibujos y explicaciones mas extensas.. Si invertís la polaridad, la cara que calentaba enfría y la otra calienta.


----------



## Mauro555 (Mar 8, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Es una placa de unos 3 a 5 mm de espesor, ponele de 4 cm por lado(hay de cualquier medida). A cada lado puede llevar una chapa de cobre de unos 0,3 mm de espesor para transferencia de calor. dentro de ese conjunto un monton de cubitos de material semiconductor especial que van conectados en serie-paralelos para el voltaje que se especifique. Al aplicarle tensión, una cara calienta y la otra se enfría
> Buscalo en Google que vas a encontrar dibujos y explicaciones mas extensas.. Si invertís la polaridad, la cara que calentaba enfría y la otra calienta.



Interesante, gracias por la explicacion...


----------



## jesusmolo (May 5, 2017)

Buenas tardes compañeros.

Tengo 6 celdas peltier TEC1- 12706, segun lo que he investigado, por favor corrijanme si me equivoco, el voltaje maximo a utilizar son 12 voltios. el maximo amperaje a utilizar son 6 y su maxima potencia llegaria a los 72 watt.

Que diferencia existe si las conecto en serie o paralelo?, se les puede medir resistencia?, cuanto tiempo pueden durar conectadas en sus maximos valores de medida " voltaje y corriente" ?, temperatura de enfriamiento es posible controlarla con el voltaje y la corriente?

Me interesa hacer un sistema de enfriamiento ambiental y quisiera saber si existe un equivalente o una comparacion entre la unidad de medidada BTU en aires acondicionados y estas celdas de peltier.

Muchas gracias por su colaboracion. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2017)

jesusmolo dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros.
> 
> Tengo 6 celdas peltier TEC1- 12706, segun lo que he investigado, por favor corrijanme si me equivoco, el voltaje maximo a utilizar son 12 voltios. el maximo amperaje a utilizar son 6 y su maxima potencia llegaria a los 72 watt.
> 
> ...



Las celdas NO poseen rendimiento suficiente como para lograr lo que deseas, salvo que quieras enfriar un ambiente de *1m³*


----------



## palurdo (May 6, 2017)

Exacto Fogonazo. Una peltier  gasta el 95% de su potencia en calentar, y un 5% en enfriar (quizá hasta un 10% en las mejores placas). Si tuvieras placas en un conjunto de 1000W, tendrías que disipar al exterior 950w de calor, y quedarte con 50W de frío, es decir, de una capacidad de extraccion de calor 50*0.864=43.2 frigorias/h.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 6, 2017)

ese es el problema de los videotutoriales donde muestran un aireacondicionado peltier pero hay detalles que olvidan en el video.

el rendimiento es bastante malo


----------



## Nico_ (Sep 9, 2018)

Primero que nada hola a todos, es la primera vez que publico algo. Segundo, tengo una duda respecto a las placas peltier, necesito hacer una especie de incubadora y queria utilizar una como sistema de refrigeracion pero no tengo idea de cual es su rendimiento para ese tipo de usos. Tenía pensado usar una tec1-12706 ya que segun la hoja de datos cumple con mis necesidades respecto a variaciones de temperatura, pero como nunca trabaje con una no se que tan efectivas son para este tipo de usos.
Bueno sin hacerles perder mucho mas tiempo lo que necesito saber es si esa placa me sirve o me recomiendan otro modelo, o incluso utilizar otro sistema; el volumen de la incubadora es de aprox 0,125 m³


----------



## pandacba (Sep 9, 2018)

que temperatura necesitas alcanzar, cual es la temperatura ambente donde operara(rango)
Hacen falta más datos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2018)

Eligen esa porque es la mas barata . . .   , solo entrega 60 Watts.

Para una incubadora de medio metro, por medio metro , por medio metro, necesitarás varias Tec1-12715


----------



## Nico_ (Sep 9, 2018)

En realidad si, elegi ese modelo por el bajo costo, lo que necesito hacer simplemente va a funcionar a modo de maqueta asique no necesito algo con un rendimiento muy alto por lo tanto no quiero incurrir demasiado en gastos. El rango de operación es a temperatura ambiente, entre 18°-26° aprox y me serviría lograr una temperatura de +-5° a partir de esos extremos, de cualquier forma elegí ese sistema porque fue el unico que encontre con un relativo bajo costo, pero estoy abierto a sugerencias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2018)

Achicá la caja a 10 x 10 x 20 entonces , sinó te vas a frustrar


----------



## Nico_ (Sep 9, 2018)

Lo voy a tener en cuenta, no existe otro sistema mas efectivo para generar frio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2018)

No electrónico, si hay


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 9, 2018)

No quiero caer un tanto filosófico, pero el frío NO se genera. Sólo se desplaza calor de un lado a otro, creando diferencia de temperatura.


----------

